# 914 Porsche kit



## schlepers (May 30, 2008)

I was thinking of making one of those 914 porsche kits from Electro Automotive. http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/kits.shtml#voltsporsche

I wanted to know if anybody has made one and how hard it is?? I've never made an electric vehicle but I thought it would be a lot of fun. Also, how can you make it go faster?? I normally drive about 80 and it says it tops out at 85. I was thinking of something at least going 100. Are there any substitute parts I would need to make it faster, like a Zilla controller or something? Would I have to get different batteries if I made it faster too??

Below are the parts it comes with:



Motor, NetGain WarP 9
Adaptor
Contactor, Albright #SW200
Controller, Curtis/PMC, #1231
(Substitution Option: Curtis/PMC #1231 Controller)
Potbox, Curtis/PMC, #PB6
Circuit Breaker, Heinemann
Fusible Links
0 - 400 Amps Gauge
(Substitution Option: 0 - 500 Amps Gauge
120V State-of-Charge Gauge
Shunt
Charger, Russco SC 18-120
DC/DC Converter, Sevcon
Battery Racks, Boxes, Holddowns, & Fans
Heavy-Duty Springs, Shocks, & Torsion Bars
All Mounts, Brackets, & Starter Blockoff
Wiring Loom
Cable
Pre-Fabricated Insulated Copper Strap Battery Interconnects
5/16" Hole Lugs
3/8" Hole Lugs
Belleville Precision Tension Washers
3/4" Heat Shrink Tube
All Nuts, Bolts, & Hardware
Noalox Anti-Corrosion Compound
Cable Crimper
Cable Shears
Battery Filler
Temperature Correcting Hydrometer
Digital Multimeter
Special Tools & Supplies
Royal Purple Low Friction Synthetic Transmission Fluid
Body Graphics
Installation Instructions
Convert It Manual


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

hi schlepers, that conversion is not that hard to do and everything in that kit fits. I have used Electro auto for my Mustang conversion and have been happy with their stuff although its not a complete kit like the 914. I have owned 914's (ICE) and you have to be careful selecting your donor car as they have rust issues. It may cost more than your conversion kit to properly restore a bad one.


----------



## schlepers (May 30, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> hi schlepers, that conversion is not that hard to do and everything in that kit fits. I have used Electro auto for my Mustang conversion and have been happy with their stuff although its not a complete kit like the 914. I have owned 914's (ICE) and you have to be careful selecting your donor car as they have rust issues. It may cost more than your conversion kit to properly restore a bad one.


 
How would I make it go faster? Is there anything to change for speed increase?


----------



## schlepers (May 30, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> hi schlepers, that conversion is not that hard to do and everything in that kit fits. I have used Electro auto for my Mustang conversion and have been happy with their stuff although its not a complete kit like the 914. I have owned 914's (ICE) and you have to be careful selecting your donor car as they have rust issues. It may cost more than your conversion kit to properly restore a bad one.


 
How much rust would be too much rust? What are the things to look for?


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

To make it go faster you can 

A) Reduce the total KWH of the battery pack while maintaining voltage which will unfortunately decrease your range, but increase your top speed and acceleration.

B) Invest more money in better battery or controllers. IE, go Lipo, Lion, Zilla controller. The jump from LA or LI is a huge price gap though. It would make a huge difference.

C) Purchase a bigger engine which can increase speed and acceleration. (This is probably the cheapest and easiest of the 3 choices). 

I'd call up electro and talk to them about this. Let them know you want more performance and are willing to pay more and I would think they could assist you in your choices if you are going to purchase one of their kits.


----------



## schlepers (May 30, 2008)

ronin4sale said:


> To make it go faster you can
> 
> A) Reduce the total KWH of the battery pack while maintaining voltage which will unfortunately decrease your range, but increase your top speed and acceleration.
> 
> ...


The AC kit version is a little more hi performance. I've heard comments that AC's are harder to do then DC motors. It seems like it may be easier to do a AC kit but I wasn't quite sure if it was much more difficult to do??


----------



## Wayne Tanner (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 914 Porsche: How much rust?*

I am interested in the same thing: the Voltporsche kit from Electroauto. So I went out and got a 1975 914. It has a lot of rust. When I took off the seats, I found that I was lucky not to fall through while driving the Porsche home. The whole floor pan had to be replaced. Inside and outside firewall behind the seats had to be taken out. I had to replace the jack donuts, triangular pieces. I Both of the "hell holes" needed major surgery; new battery tray; rear trunk floor & it back wall. I bought a MIG welder from Sears and learnt how to weld and how to bang sheet metal into shapes that I needed.
There must be more, but I have not gotten to them yet.
Is that too much rust? I don't know. I am having fun restoring this car and not expect to get to the painting stage until next year.


----------



## schlepers (May 30, 2008)

I gave up on doing the volts porsche after looking at about 10 of them. They just don't seem too taken care of like 911's. I opted to figure out doing another conversion or buying one. That is why I started a the Z4 thread  Good luck though.


----------



## Vwbeamer (Jun 16, 2008)

With help on the bodies, i would go to 914world.com, very helpful bunch over there.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

schlepers said:


> I gave up on doing the volts porsche after looking at about 10 of them. They just don't seem too taken care of like 911's. I opted to figure out doing another conversion or buying one. That is why I started a the Z4 thread  Good luck though.


You're right schlepers, and if you find one that has been taken care of it's 8-10K and you probably wouldnt want to trash a classic like that especially since they get such great mpg anyway. Unfortunately Porsche only started using galvanized sheet metal in late 1976, I dont believe any 1976 914's have that


----------

